# How Often Should I Change My Spark Plugs



## Doh Fraid (Oct 29, 2002)

Guys how often should I change my spark plugs..I read that it should be chaged every other year (http://www.sentra.net/tech/maintenance.php?)....but that sounds a bit too long. This may seem like a fundamental question but help me out guys....... what's a good rule of thumb...to always keep perfromance UP


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

change as often as you like, i will be on my 3rd set this weekend at 83,000 miles

O


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Try checking the gaps, first. Take them out and look at them. Are they clean, dirty, burned? If they are clean and the gaps are fine, don't worry about it.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I change mine every 10k miles, hell a set of NGK plugs only run about $10. This way i know my car is always running in top shape and i'm getting the best mpg...


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

www.courtesyparts.com says 30K. or change 'em when they look bad. gap is crucial tho. i check my gap probably twice a year


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

I would stick w/ NGK's personally (V POWER NGK's work nicely) -- Ive been changing my every 10 to 15,000 miles.. --- Have had many different types of plugs.. NGK seems to work best for me.. like sentrapower93 said around 10 bucks for a set ---- maybe a little less if ya go to advanced auto parts...


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I use denso spark plugs. They are pretty good but i will switch to NGK when they carry them in my local autozone. I change my spark plugs every 15,000 -20,000 miles. 

Always check your gaps.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

Every summer - change spark plugs - air filter.

Just use the regular ones, they work just fine.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

In these of unleaded fuel, you may use spark plugs until the electrode erodes away. Every-so-often, check the center electrode for a sharp edge. As slowly rounds off, file it sharp. Reset the gap and you're good to go.


----------

